
Cloudflare disclose client info on a Twitter discussion - csomar
https://twitter.com/eastdakota/status/692143538360979458
======
jhgg
Before this gets overly sensationalist, see the follow up tweet:
[https://twitter.com/krakenfx/status/692241981309894661](https://twitter.com/krakenfx/status/692241981309894661)

